# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Beleid overgewicht zwaar overdreven - Artikel

## Leontien

De overheid praat mensen ten onrechte aan dat hun overgewicht te wijten is aan een verkeerde leefstijl, want dik zijn is vooral genetisch bepaald.

Volgens de minister Hoogervorst wordt er jaarlijks vijf tot negen procent van het zorgbudget uitgegeven aan ziekten die het gevolg zijn van ongezond gedrag als roken, drinken of teveel eten. Dat komt neer op 2,2 tot 4 miljard euro per jaar. Burgers die hun best doen om gezond te blijven leven, moeten meebetalen aan de kosten die ongezond levende mensen maken. Dat is niet terecht, vindt Hoogervorst. Volgens hem heeft solidariteit in de zorg een grens.

De twee wetenschappers en de huisarts, Pieterman, Hanekemp en Baak vinden het verder kwalijk dat schoolartsen zich 'dwingend' mengen in de manier van opvoeden van de ouders als op het spreekuur blijkt dat een kind te dik is. De drie auteurs denken dat de stress die mensen krijgen van het afwijken van de gewichtsnorm ook slecht is voor de gezondheid. "Het is onaanvaardbaar om een hele bevolking bang te maken voor overgewicht", aldus de auteurs in het medische vakblad.

Voor meer info: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...0097/sc=977246

----------


## Kees

Overgewicht is inderdaad deels genetisch bepaald, alleen is dat voor de meeste dikkerds geen excuus om nu ongecontroleerd, voor hun, verkeerde zaken naar binnen te proppen. In tijden van schaarste hebben de genetisch bepaalde dikkerds weer een voordeel, hun lijf zet immers heel veel effici&#235;nter om dan de lijven van de dunnerds met hetzelfde voedingspatroon.
En vooral dat laatste stukje is van belang, de meeste dunnerds hebben nu eenmaal en ander en vaak meer evenwichtiger eetpatroon dan de dikkerds.
Vooral als je slank bent en nog nooit hebt hoeven afvallen zal je lichaam, gewend aan de regelmatige toevoer van voeding, minder effici&#235;nt energie uit het aanbod halen. Bij de dikkerds heeft het merendeel al wel zulke afvalrondes achter de rug, en daarmee train je je lichaam om nog effici&#235;nter energie uit het aanbod te halen en op te slaan.
Ik zie inderdaad ook veel te veel te dikke kinderen op straat.
Vaak met veel te dikke ouders.
En dat loopt dan nog eens heerlijk te snacken ook.
Ieder maakt zijn eigen keuzes, maar waarom zadel je er je kind mee op?
Waarom krijgen scholen zo'n idioot laag budget om kinderen tussen de middag van te voeden?
Waarom wordt er in schoolkantines zulk ongezond voedsel aangeboden?
Als argument hoor je dan vaak dat 'de jeugd' dat wil. En dat slaat nou echt helemaal nergens op. Als de ouderrs hun verantwoordelijkheid onvoldoende nemen en scholen laten het er ook bij zitten , naar welk beeld kan een kind zich dan richten?
Ik ben zelf te dik en dat is helemal mijn eigen schuld.
Ik heb het er helemaal zelf alleen aangegeten, er stond niemand met een knuppel klaar om ervoor te zorgen dat ik bepaalde dingen nog zou vergeten.
Maar daarmee hoeft afvallen niet eens zo heel erg te zijn.
Ik ben het nu zelf aan het doen via het South beach dieet, wat genoeg lijkt op weet wat je eet, en dat is prima vol te houden.
Afvallen is niet moeilijk, je moet er niet zo'n drama van maken en het dieet wat je volgt gewoon uitvoeren. Dus dikkerds van Nederland en Belgi&#235;, wat deze drie heren beweren is erg fijn maar diep in je hart weet op zijn minst 95% van de dikkerds wel beter. Waarmee deze drie heren geen ongelijk hebben, je kunt dik zijn en volmaakt gezond met een prima bloedbeeld en bloeddruk enzovoort, alleen bij hoeveel dikkerds is dat nou precies zo?
Deze groep eet vaak simpelweg ongezond, heeft een te hoog suikergehalte, de cholestorolwaardes deugen ook niet en ga zo maar door.
En uiteindelijk heeft iedere dikkerd zelf verantwoordelijkheid voor zijn eigen lijf.
Een genuanceerdere pers helpt in deze natuurlijk ook behoorlijk mee, maar dit terzijde.
Dus mede dikkerds, niemand beweert dat je dun moet worden maar there is more of you then needs to be, so lessen yourself and improve your quality of life.Je bent al sterk genoeg, per slot van rekening zeul je nu toch ook de hele dag al dat spek maar mee. 
Maak er wat van.
met vriendelijke groet,
Kees

----------

